# OSMOSE by Expressive-E - MPE keyboard



## charlieclouser

Well, now it can be said out loud and in public....

Expressive-E have an MPE keyboard! Each key is essentially a mini-version of their amazing Touche controller. The keys are sensitive to pressure and they wiggle side-to-side for pitch vibrato. I played a very rough early prototype and it's gonna be pretty amazing.

Put your Linnstrument, Roli, K-Board Pro4, and Continuum back on the shelf - the OSMOSE is, finally, a real MPE keyboard - and it's not made of rubber, neoprene, or fairy dust. It's also got the superb physical modeling synth engine from the Haken Continuum running on internal DSP, and of course is a full-featured MIDI controller with both 5-pin and USB MIDI. Coming soon with substantial discounts for early pre-orders. Watch the videos here and commence to drooling:









osmose


Next-gen standalone expressive synthesizer. Add emotion & movement to your music with a simple touch.




www.expressivee.com





According to this piece on Engadget, full price is $1,799, but if you put down $299 before December 10th you get it for $1,099; on Dec 11th it goes to $1,149 and on Dec 22nd it goes to $1,199.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/11/20/Expressive-E-osmose-synthesizer-futuristic-and-familiar-MPE/


----------



## Dewdman42

ohhh me wants it......


----------



## rapa

The inclusion of the EaganMatrix sound engine is the sweet icing on this cake. Long wait getting into the website and when I finally reserved one there were already apparently more than 1600 already reserved.


----------



## dcoscina

Yeah this is cool. How many times have we all used the vibrato gesture on the keyboard when playing an emotive string line when we all know it's not actually doing anything? I think this will top the Roli Seaboard in many ways since it still has a classic keyboard design with which to play conventional phrases but that added 3 dimensional aspects can evoke greater expression.


----------



## MisteR

Thanks for the heads up. Definitely going to drop the deposit on this. Seems like they've simplified the terms: Deposit before Dec 31st -- final price of 1079$/€.

Also the deposit is refundable if you change your mind.


----------



## sostenuto

Hmmmm ..... Refundable deposit not too painful, but Summer 2020 delivery, at best ? Aarrgghhh !


----------



## MisteR

...


----------



## Jaap

Saw their mail earlier and didn't had to think hard about it. Loving their Touché and this just looks so extremely usefull!


----------



## EvilDragon

charlieclouser said:


> Put your Linnstrument, Roli, K-Board Pro4, and Continuum back on the shelf



I don't think this sort of wording is necessary at all. Each MPE controller has something special about it. Osmose is very cool indeed, but it can't do wide slides like you can on Linnstrument or Roli or Continuum...


----------



## charlieclouser

EvilDragon said:


> I don't think this sort of wording is necessary at all. Each MPE controller has something special about it. Osmose is very cool indeed, but it can't do wide slides like you can on Linnstrument or Roli or Continuum...



Well, I'll be putting MY Continuum and Linnstrument on the shelf. Or at least off to the side. 

The Continuum is strange, wonderful, and exotic - and it can do things that no other instrument can do - but it takes practice, precision, and patience. The multi-finger slide capability is unique and unequalled though, however it's $$$$$$$$$$$$.

The Linnstrument is cheap-n-cheerful (ish) and is responsive in exactly the way you'd hope, and while the "fretboard" layout may be exactly perfect for guitar players, it takes a little front-brain thinking for me to zip around on it. But the light guides help quite a bit. Slides are do-able (ish), but it ain't a Continuum. Still, no regrets there either.

The Roli never felt right to me, so I never got one - and I'm glad I didn't because for me the Osmose seems more playable and more like what I hoped the Roli would be. 

For me, the K-Board Pro4 is the only real competition for the Osmose, but it's not apples-to-apples. The K-Board feels a bit weird to play since the keys don't really move - but it DOES have front-to-back sensors, which the Osmose doesn't have. I've played both, and although the Osmose I played was a rough prototype it took no time to adjust to it. You can move your fingers purely by reflex and what you expect will happen is exactly what happens. The K-Board is just a little too different to a normal, switch-based keyboard and it takes a bit more time to adjust to it. Not a huge price difference if you get in on the pre-order price for the Osmose too.

So for me I think the Osmose will get the coveted position front-and-center.


----------



## EvilDragon

Don't get me wrong, I'm hovering over the deposit button since last night!  And I do have a Rise 49, so yeah I know its deficiencies. It's very much an acquired taste, but as everything it requires practice. However Osmose doesn't look like it will require practice, since it's just keys with a little bit of special mechanics around it. Shame there's no front-to-back sensors on it, or a simple way to glide like you can on Roli or Continuum or Linnstrument. But hey, that's why all MPE controllers are different.


----------



## Loïc D

Did you guys try the Playful Music Joué board ?
I’ve got one but never used it for MPE stuff (which I don’t own).


----------



## stixman

I will (very reluctantly) pass and wait for the next great MPE controller next year because as I own a continuumini i just would like a MPE controller to play the 8 note polyphony externally (maybe the controller minus the Matrix?) so....there will be more great controllers coming 2020 but not with the Eagan Matrix so if you do not have the Matrix this is a great time to jump on.


----------



## pinki

Well if the Touche is anything to go by, this will be truly amazing. I never liked Silicone Roli at all...


----------



## EvilDragon

Preordered it!


----------



## pinki

EvilDragon said:


> Preordered it!



Nice one


----------



## cpaf

EvilDragon said:


> Preordered it!


What do you expect from it compared to your Rise? (if you dont mind me asking) ?


----------



## EvilDragon

Actually feeling like a keyboard, and more nuanced response to touch in the attack of every note (which is where Roli fails since it uses initial velocity + aftertouch data). I've played on Continuum for some hours this year on Superbooth and it is night and day difference in articulation possibilities between Continuum and Roli... Continuum just responds so much better. And considering Osmose supports not just MPE but also MPE+ (Haken's proposal for extending MPE), apparently they have the very same possibilities for articulation. The only things not there are the Y axis timbre shaping by sliding along the key surface, and sliding horizontally to do those yummy glides. But I'll still have my Roli 49, I think. Unless it turns out I don't really need those glides that much.


----------



## cpaf

When i first saw the osmose i though that the all black top part of the keys was gonna be for sliders or similar effects (like the mpiano where they have it emulating stroking the piano strings by hand) - maybe in the final version? 

I'm writing a masters thesis about expressivity with Virtual Instruments so I find the reasons to have one mpe controller over the other very interesting. I do think the Osmose is the Best thing I have ever seen regarding this! (but yeah, sure would be cool to have a way to make the big slides). 

I can see on their website that they are not gonna do other form factors (More keys) of the osmose for some time (guess that means at least a couple of years) 

Have you seen the eaganmatrix software that is used for the synth in the Osmose ( the Continuum Editor) - if so, how do you like it?


----------



## EvilDragon

cpaf said:


> maybe in the final version?



Nah, don't think so. That's a part of the long key-throw mechanism.



cpaf said:


> Have you seen the eaganmatrix software that is used for the synth in the Osmose ( the Continuum Editor) - if so, how do you like it?



Only seen it in videos and read the manual. It's quite idiosyncratic and will definitely need some time getting used to it and figuring out all it can do.


----------



## bvaughn0402

I REALLY want to like this. So, why do all the videos leave me a little numb?

All the sounds used in demonstration sound so weak to me (well some of the synth sounds are cool ... but like the one video of the guy playing a flute patch, and to me it sounds nothing remotely like an actual flute part).

I would love to hear an example using something like a SWAM instrument ... like violin ... flute ... or sax.

Or, would be interesting to hear a traditional orchestral source ... like OT or Spitfire violin section playing multiple CCs at once.

Any demos of that out there?

It just sounds like a bunch of Casio keyboard sounds, and not hearing the "rich" sounds that make me feel I need this. Or are all the demos playing sounds from the keyboard? Maybe that is where I'm getting caught up.

I would be more interested in how this sounds with other external sound sets.


----------



## cpaf

bvaughn0402 said:


> I REALLY want to like this. So, why do all the videos leave me a little numb?
> 
> All the sounds used in demonstration sound so weak to me (well some of the synth sounds are cool ... but like the one video of the guy playing a flute patch, and to me it sounds nothing remotely like an actual flute part).
> 
> I would love to hear an example using something like a SWAM instrument ... like violin ... flute ... or sax.
> 
> Or, would be interesting to hear a traditional orchestral source ... like OT or Spitfire violin section playing multiple CCs at once.
> 
> Any demos of that out there?
> 
> It just sounds like a bunch of Casio keyboard sounds, and not hearing the "rich" sounds that make me feel I need this. Or are all the demos playing sounds from the keyboard? Maybe that is where I'm getting caught up.
> 
> I would be more interested in how this sounds with other external sound sets.


Not yet really. The only videos are from cuckoo, Engadget and Expressive E themselves. But more will come next week with other musicians. Do be sure to watch all the artist ones (as they actually play and not just demo like the more simple ones from expressive e). But it is mostly with the eaganmatrix for now. 

But really it is not that hard to imagine playing a Spitfire lib with the vibrato and pitchbend set up to work per note by sending cc's having articulation switching on the aftertouch and modulation on the continous strike. 

Damn i should preorder one...


----------



## bvaughn0402

Thanks!

And I really CAN imagine it ... but I need a $1k board like a hole in the head ... if I just saw something like that, it would definitely tip me over!


----------



## jononotbono

Finally a keyboard controller that I desperately want rather than just always thinking “meh. Bet it’s horrible”


----------



## cpaf

Gonna preorder one - 40% off and I REALLY like what i hear of the synth engine in the demos! (havent given the haken much attention til now because of the price of the big continuum). Also i am really excited to try it with my modular synth stuff!


----------



## Welldone

I‘m on Win 7. Is it already known if the editor will work?


----------



## rheudabaga

Can this puppy do pitch-bends over many keys, ribbon controller-style like the Seaboard? I know there's an actually pitch bend controller, but wondering if you can do it from the keys.


----------



## bvaughn0402

Still hoping for more videos that demonstrate regular usage, or perhaps external sound control usage.

I asked the Audio Modeling team if they had tried it ... and they had not. They were going to ask Jordan Rudess to do some tests and comparisons with the Seaboard. But who knows if and when that might happen.


----------



## Welldone

rheudabaga said:


> Can this puppy do pitch-bends over many keys, ribbon controller-style like the Seaboard? I know there's an actually pitch bend controller, but wondering if you can do it from the keys.



Unfortunately not, as stated in their FAQ:

Gliding one sustained note up or down, passing other keys, is not possible on the Augmented Keyboard Action of Osmose.


----------



## rheudabaga

Welldone said:


> Unfortunately not, as stated in their FAQ:
> 
> Gliding one sustained note up or down, passing other keys, is not possible on the Augmented Keyboard Action of Osmose.



Thanks for the response.


----------



## Welldone

Welldone said:


> I‘m on Win 7. Is it already known if the editor will work?



Expressive E support confirmed that the editor is the existing one from Haken and that it will work with Win 7.


----------



## SvenE

I preordered the Osmose after watching all of the promo videos. I have really high hopes for the keyboard and the soundengine alone blew me away. This is exactly what I was looking for and I hope that the Osmose will also change the way I work with Orchestral Libraries. I prefer playing in notes compared to Midi programming and this might be a game changer for me. Lets see. So far I really like what I hear/see. I just would like to see videos of people playing with external sound sources. I assume that the Slate and Ash libraries would be a perfect match.


----------



## slateandash

SvenE said:


> I preordered the Osmose after watching all of the promo videos. I have really high hopes for the keyboard and the soundengine alone blew me away. This is exactly what I was looking for and I hope that the Osmose will also change the way I work with Orchestral Libraries. I prefer playing in notes compared to Midi programming and this might be a game changer for me. Lets see. So far I really like what I hear/see. I just would like to see videos of people playing with external sound sources. I assume that the Slate and Ash libraries would be a perfect match.


Osmose looks really cool would be interested to hear how you get on with it and Auras. The Touche is a really nicely made bit of kit, they absolutely nailed the feel and touch so hopefully the same for the Osmose.


----------



## bvaughn0402

I went ahead and put down a deposit. I like my Roli, but I think I would like the restrictions of actual keys. Just hoping that it does well with other soundsets. I'm not too crazy with the sounds I heard.

If anyone is interested, I saw a message saying they are running out of preorders. So if you want one, better hop on soon.


----------



## MisteR

Yeah I was hoping to do this at the end of December, but the bell tolls. Deposit paid.


----------



## jonnybutter

It's sold out now  I wonder if it means we have to wait for another run, or that it's just sold out in terms of the discount.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I'd probably be interested in the Keith McMillen keyboard, which does the same thing, if its keys weren't narrower than normal.

Love their BopPad.


----------



## Nathanael Iversen

I put my order in a week ago, and am quite interested in this one. I had one of the first Roli Seaboard Grands. It was neat at first - I could definitely play more expressive lines on it than on even my VAX77 (which has Poly-AT). But ultimately, I never gelled with it and sold it on. I could not make peace with the semi-tone behavior. I have a Seaboard Block now that I rarely play. The thing is that it is not enough like a piano keyboard to transfer any technique. It seems to be good only for lines - and slower expressive ones at that. I ended up in the place of realizing that if it wasn't black and whites, I'd prefer to go all the way to a Continuum, as it is clearly as expressive as a classical instrument. It also has their learning curve. So I never bought one. 

Now, this comes out and it is regular keys WITH MPE! This is interesting, and immediately useful. I'm sure it will be more expressive than anything I own, and that is enough. It also has MIDI to use with other things. The intro price was quite reasonable. And I would rather have the Eagen matrix than the new Ashun poly-AT keyboard. The Eagen matrix is capable of exeptionally good sounds - at least in the Continuum videos.


----------



## slateandash

Nathanael Iversen said:


> I put my order in a week ago, and am quite interested in this one. I had one of the first Roli Seaboard Grands. It was neat at first - I could definitely play more expressive lines on it than on even my VAX77 (which has Poly-AT). But ultimately, I never gelled with it and sold it on. I could not make peace with the semi-tone behavior. I have a Seaboard Block now that I rarely play. The thing is that it is not enough like a piano keyboard to transfer any technique. It seems to be good only for lines - and slower expressive ones at that. I ended up in the place of realizing that if it wasn't black and whites, I'd prefer to go all the way to a Continuum, as it is clearly as expressive as a classical instrument. It also has their learning curve. So I never bought one.
> 
> Now, this comes out and it is regular keys WITH MPE! This is interesting, and immediately useful. I'm sure it will be more expressive than anything I own, and that is enough. It also has MIDI to use with other things. The intro price was quite reasonable. And I would rather have the Eagen matrix than the new Ashun poly-AT keyboard. The Eagen matrix is capable of exeptionally good sounds - at least in the Continuum videos.



What the seaboard actually excels at is slow evolving controllable/malleable textures, but no one seems to have cottoned on to this - which is why we put AURAS out. Auras seems to translate well to the Continuum so hopefully it will be the same for OSMOSE


----------



## Zedcars

Just discovered this via Sonic State. Looks amazing!


----------



## bvaughn0402

Here is what I was looking for ... although I wish they would demonstrate with SWAM instruments or at least some violin patches


----------



## SvenE

Zedcars said:


> Just discovered this via Sonic State. Looks amazing!



Thanks for sharing. I can't wait until I get my hands on this (argh...summer 2020). It was interesting to learn that they are already working with the big names in the sample library industry to get their libraries to work with the Osmose. I guess I have to buy some more foot paddles and then I am turning into a one man live orchestra . Really fantastic sounding.


----------



## pinki

Deposit down today!


----------



## Mystic

I'm still considering this one. Time is running out but I can't make up my mind


----------



## Mystic

MisteR said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Definitely going to drop the deposit on this. Seems like they've simplified the terms: Deposit before Dec 31st -- final price of 1079$/€.
> 
> Also the deposit is refundable if you change your mind.


Hmm, seems they changed it again because the price they want for it now is 1205$/€ and claim the early bird price sold out.


----------



## zadillo

Mystic said:


> Hmm, seems they changed it again because the price they want for it now is 1205$/€ and claim the early bird price sold out.



and now the preorders seem completely sold out


----------



## Mystic

Wow, I wonder how many units sold. I really hope this thing is successful.


----------



## SvenE

Expressive E added three more videos incl. Tom Holkenborg. No real new information yet but interesting to see what they had to say about their first impression trying out the Osmose. Now I really would like to see/hear how the Osmose will work as a midi controller with orchestral sample libraries/vsts. I am really exited to get my hands on mine in the summer..


----------



## Mystic

SvenE said:


> Expressive E added three more videos incl. Tom Holkenborg. No real new information yet but interesting to see what they had to say about their first impression trying out the Osmose. Now I really would like to see/hear how the Osmose will work as a midi controller with orchestral sample libraries/vsts. I am really exited to get my hands on mine in the summer..


Have they given any indication on an actual release date? The site still just says winter.


----------



## SvenE

Mystic said:


> Have they given any indication on an actual release date? The site still just says winter.


I pre-ordered mine in early December. They mentioned "Delivery Summer 2020" in the preorder confirmation. So I believe that they will start shipping the pre-orders sometime in the summer and regular orders after that but no final shipping date has been announced yet (to my knowledge).


----------



## cpaf

They have two batches of preorders: the early ones that got 40% off will be delivered in summer (my guess would be august and if delayed september) and the later preorders are supposed to be delivered in autumm which probably means october (maybe november). Again this all depends on the manufacturing process - but the mail to early backer stated that things where om schedule as of now so that is a great sign! 

Im really excited to get mine - but im also eagerly waiting to hear if MIDI 2.0 will be include - if not I might wait for a version 2 or something like that


----------



## pfylim

charlieclouser said:


> Well, now it can be said out loud and in public....
> 
> Expressive-E have an MPE keyboard! Each key is essentially a mini-version of their amazing Touche controller. The keys are sensitive to pressure and they wiggle side-to-side for pitch vibrato. I played a very rough early prototype and it's gonna be pretty amazing.
> 
> Put your Linnstrument, Roli, K-Board Pro4, and Continuum back on the shelf - the OSMOSE is, finally, a real MPE keyboard - and it's not made of rubber, neoprene, or fairy dust. It's also got the superb physical modeling synth engine from the Haken Continuum running on internal DSP, and of course is a full-featured MIDI controller with both 5-pin and USB MIDI. Coming soon with substantial discounts for early pre-orders. Watch the videos here and commence to drooling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> osmose
> 
> 
> Next-gen standalone expressive synthesizer. Add emotion & movement to your music with a simple touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expressivee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to this piece on Engadget, full price is $1,799, but if you put down $299 before December 10th you get it for $1,099; on Dec 11th it goes to $1,149 and on Dec 22nd it goes to $1,199.
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2019/11/20/Expressive-E-osmose-synthesizer-futuristic-and-familiar-MPE/



Put your "Continuum back on the shelf"???

The Continuum does everything this thing does and more (eg. slide, wider range)

Dude sounds like you are commissioned.


----------



## charlieclouser

pfylim said:


> Put your "Continuum back on the shelf"???
> 
> The Continuum does everything this thing does and more (eg. slide, wider range)
> 
> Dude sounds like you are commissioned.



Oh, sure, I'm a paid shill for Expressive-E. /s 

They don't have the kind of money they'd have to pay me to sling bull on some forum praising their products if I didn't really like it. I buy everything, and sling opinions for free.

I *paid* for early-bird pricing on the Osmose, and even bought their Arche plugin suite at full pop. 

I also paid *over $6k* for the full-sized Continuum many years ago because at the time it was the only game in town, but the thing is monstrously huge and heavy and awkwardly shaped. (Should have gotten the half-sized model).

Then I paid *full pop* for the 128-key Linnstrument, which at least is small enough to keep in front of me but it ain't a keyboard and so there is a learning curve and transition period.

But the Osmose looks and acts like a regular keyboard (and is not a giant square chunk of metal) so it will be a better fit in the center of my workstation. It does what I've always wanted - it lets you wiggle the keys side to side for pitch vibrato, polyphonically. How often do you see someone playing an expressive cello sample and instinctively wiggle their fingers side to side as if it was going to do pitch vibrato, even though it has no effect on the sound? I do this all the time, and you probably do too.

With the Osmose, now it will finally do what your fingers wished it would do. 

The Continuum is amazing, and the only game in town for what it does. But the completely flat surface means I really have to be looking down at the thing while I play - which is not ideal when I'm trying to do expressive moves while watching picture, and mounting yet another monitor to display picture right above the Continuum creates even more ergonomic hassle in my rig (although I have done it). Even with Initial Pitch Rounding, it requires patience, practice, and precision, which I don't always have time for. Turnaround on my current feature is four weeks from lock to dub, and with wall-to-wall score, so I won't be breaking out the Continuum this time around. Linnstrument is kind of the same deal - I have to be looking down at it while I play. Same with the Sensel Morph (but it's great and cheap so I bought one anyway). But since the Osmose feels like a traditional keyboard, I can play it without looking down at it the whole time, while keeping my eyes on the picture where they belong. If I had the Osmose sitting here it might see some use even on a short deadline.


----------



## Mystic

I'd be okay with them delaying Osmose for MIDI 2.0 implementation. I can imagine the amount of awesome that could bring long term for the keyboard and I'd rather have a device with some longevity than "Okay guys, here's version 2 of Osmose. That'll be another $1799, please and thank you".


----------



## EvilDragon

They won't be delaying it just because of MIDI 2.0. But they could update the firmware at a later date if they see more MIDI 2.0 devices out there. And that will take some more time to happen, I'm pretty sure.






Will Osmose support MIDI 2.0? - Help Center







expressivee.happyfox.com


----------



## chimuelo

Just hurry up.
I’m getting this to do Pedal Steel Guitar (C6) parts.
Can’t believe I’m going to do an old style Country Music Jambouree Show.
Never really got into old Conway Twitty, Loretta Lynn, etc.
When I heard and saw these guys I was taken.
New challenges await..

The guy doing Conway Twitty gave me Goose Bumps.
Hello Darlin’, Nice to see you......It’s been a long time.

I must be loosing it to be so impressed by old corny tunes.
The goal is left handed Wurlitzer 200A full vibrato parts, right handed 2 footed MPE Pedal Steel fills.

Gonna Get Some...

Check this stuff out.


----------



## dflood

Anyone that paid ahead know the current ETA on these? I missed out on the pre-release deal and I’m thinking now that was a good move. Website says ‘available in winter’. Which winter? Northern or Southern hemisphere?


----------



## zadillo

dflood said:


> Anyone that paid ahead know the current ETA on these? I missed out on the pre-release deal and I’m thinking now that was a good move. Website says ‘available in winter’. Which winter? Northern or Southern hemisphere?



they sent this update out in May. I certainly don’t regret getting in on the early bird pre-order, I’m still saving a huge chunk on the normal price of it and having to wait to get it in Fall instead of Summer seems reasonable to me

“*Osmose ETA Update May 20th 2020:*
The R&D roadmap of Osmose is on schedule. However, COVID-19 did have an impact on our Chinese component suppliers. Despite our efforts to find workarounds during the last weeks, it has turned out that some components can’t be delivered by our suppliers on time, resulting in the following delay of our production schedule:


“Early Bird Offer” originally expected for Summer 2020 -> new ETA: mid Fall 2020
“Second Chance Offer” originally expected for Fall 2020 -> new ETA: early Winter 2020
The regular market launch is still planned for Winter 2020/2021.

Precise delivery dates for customers who reserved a unit will be announced in October.”






Knowledge base - Help Center







expressivee.happyfox.com


----------



## dflood

Anyone heard any news on these? Has anyone managed to take delivery yet, or been given an actual delivery date? Their Touche controller is also interesting, but having all those expressive elements right in the keys seems like the way to go.


----------



## zadillo

dflood said:


> Anyone heard any news on these? Has anyone managed to take delivery yet, or been given an actual delivery date? Their Touche controller is also interesting, but having all those expressive elements right in the keys seems like the way to go.



their latest update was the newsletter sent September 30th:



Osmose - September Newsletter


----------



## SvenE

There is supposed to be a newsletter coming by the E. of November. France is in partial lockdown and I believe this will further delay the delivery for the early orders (currently quoted for: Winter). I don't mind waiting for my Osmose to arrive and believe that it will be worth waiting for. Wish that they would communicate a bit more though.


----------



## Mystic

I'd actually be okay with it being delayed till next year.


----------



## SvenE

This is going to be so much fun! Osmose using UVI IRCAM Solo Instruments 2. Unfortunately Expressive E just announced in their November Newsletter that they have to postpone delivery for the early backers again (to 2021, no fixed date yet). Personally, I do not mind as I want this instrument as good as they can get it.


----------



## puremusic

I am glad they are saying they are taking special care with the quality of the keyboard. I would much rather wait than have them cut corners to get something out the door.


----------



## Mystic

puremusic said:


> I am glad they are saying they are taking special care with the quality of the keyboard. I would much rather wait than have them cut corners to get something out the door.


Agree 100%. I see too many products rushed *coughlumicough* and corners get cut causing people to be angry when the unit is half-assed.


----------



## Mystic

Got delayed again. In January they were expecting shipping to start mid-April. I'm happy they are taking their time to get it right and make sure the quality is there though. Really hoping manufacturing goes well. That seems to be where a lot of companies have issues.


----------



## Mystic

New feature: Pressure-weighted Portamento


----------



## Chamberfield

This thing looks really exciting! I was holding out for a ROLI, but may wind up getting this instead if it's ever released.


----------



## Dewdman42

I definitely want one.


----------



## mediterrano

Osmose can't do those long glides like ROLI, at least not out of the box)


----------



## puremusic

I feel bad for my Seaboard as it's been relegated to just doing that. I never quite clicked with it. Maybe someday.

Not that I'm knocking the long glides. . . They're great.


----------



## Dewdman42

I'm pretty sure I would like the Osmosis more then the seaboard that I also barely use enough. I need to try more. I find it really hard to play the keys accurately because they are all black and narrow and mis hitting them causes PitchBend. No doubt the slides on it are great though. But I think generally I like the idea of being able to play the kinds of stuff that is being done on the Osmosis..and the keyboard form factor will be a lot more to my liking, even without the glides. At least we can wiggle out vibratos and probably do after-touchy squishy things, maybe even bends to a degree.


----------



## puremusic

Formerly I've been told the Seaboards let you play completely microtonally with no quantizing -- whereever you hit if it was off a little, it was off a little pitch wise. It's too bad they changed that.


----------



## Mystic

We didn't get an April or May update like they were doing before. :(


----------



## Technostica

Mystic said:


> We didn't get an April or May update like they were doing before. :(


Probably because the underground cable to the island they are hiding out on was cut which means no Internet connection. 
They can still be contacted via carrier pigeon though.


----------



## Loïc D

They’re my neighbors. You want me to knock at the door ?


----------



## pinki

Loïc D said:


> They’re my neighbors. You want me to knock at the door ?


Yes!

Tell them I love them and ask them to send me my Osmose. I will drive to France to pick it up if they cannot send it. I will bring english tea and er...marmite.

I was in the second round of pre-order and I so need it now as I have two projects it would be perfect for but with deadlines in July. Come on Expressive! You can do it


----------



## quietmind

I have the Touche and really cannot wait for the Osmose to be available!


----------



## puremusic

I just received some news on the Osmose. There should be an announcement about an updated schedule next week and a new feature reveal. : )


----------



## MisteR

Pushed to September. New feature:


----------



## Batwaffel

Bit disappointed about the delay but I'd rather them get it right than worry about getting it out quickly.


----------



## Loïc D

From Heaven, Harold Budd loves this demo


----------



## pinki

Aghh the newsletter puts it back again :(
October now. But who knows? 2023?

The opening: "Good News! We have sourced the parts" gambit kinda killed it for me.

Love that arpeggiator though.

Damn if it wasn't so good I'd definitely bail.

Hey ho.


----------



## Chamberfield

So is the official word still October 2021? I have a spot carved out in my studio for one of these gems, so I'm really hoping they're back on track..... :-p


----------



## pinki

October…maybe. But this is the fourth or fifth time they’ve put it back. I guess it will come when we’ve all given up hope.


----------



## Mystic

pinki said:


> October…maybe. But this is the fourth or fifth time they’ve put it back. I guess it will come when we’ve all given up hope.


To be fair, it was a rough 16 months to try to launch something like this


----------



## pinki

Mystic said:


> To be fair, it was a rough 16 months to try to launch something like this


Oh yes absolutely, totally agree. I don't mean to come across as entitled or such-like. It must have been awful for Expressive.
I guess I'm just frustrated. As a Touche owner and fan, I just know this is the most important and original release of the decade. 
Patience is needed.


----------



## rgames

Can you assign a controller to the sliding motion along the length of each key? Doesn't seem like you can.

That's one of my favorite features on the Roli. But I really dislike the Roli's squishy keys so a traditional key mechanism is very attractive to me.


----------



## puremusic

No, that's not a feature, it's just the side to side vibrato.


----------



## Batwaffel

rgames said:


> Can you assign a controller to the sliding motion along the length of each key? Doesn't seem like you can.
> 
> That's one of my favorite features on the Roli. But I really dislike the Roli's squishy keys so a traditional key mechanism is very attractive to me.


I keep seeing an ad for this ring controller I'm actually considering trying to use with Osmose when I get mine to handle the slides.

https://www.enhancia-music.com/product/neova/


----------



## puremusic

Nice to be reminded of the Neova. I wonder how it compares to the Hothand ring controller, I'd like to try it too. A fellow at Source Audio was very good to me, shipped me a free replacement power cord for charging my ring when I misplaced it. 

I don't use it much at the moment, it gives you greater freedom of movement than say gesturing over a Leap Motion, I really should spend more time with it. With the rings, you don't have to wear them, you can attach them to things and wave those too, like a conductor's baton. There's a lot of untapped potential for translating motion to MIDI.

It really almost feels a little hot though, I get a tingling feeling using it, perhaps from wearing something that's wirelessly transmitting.


----------



## Batwaffel

New update: Another small delay but that's okay. Their attention to detail on this is top priority. They are in final quality checks now and will begin mass producing in their next step.


----------



## jononotbono

I really want one of these. One day hopefully!


----------



## olvra

jononotbono said:


> I really want one of these. One day hopefully!


(sell your Audeze )


----------



## jononotbono

olvra said:


> (sell your Audeze )


And then not have an amazing pair of headphones?


----------



## olvra

jononotbono said:


> And then not have an amazing pair of headphones?


And then not have an inspiring (and tactile) instrument?


----------



## jononotbono

olvra said:


> And then not have an inspiring (and tactile) instrument?


So if I sell my headphones I literally can't hear audio. Sounds like a very well thought out idea.

Why don't I just save up and buy this and keep my headphones? Why have my Audeze got anything to do with this?


----------



## Chamberfield

Anyone know if they're accepting pre-orders? I'm still torn about whether to pull the trigger on the first batch.


----------



## olvra

jononotbono said:


> So if I sell my headphones I literally can't hear audio. Sounds like a very well thought out idea.
> 
> Why don't I just save up and buy this and keep my headphones? Why have my Audeze got anything to do with this?


joking since the first msg, but I'd certainly settle for Osmose + Beyer/Senn/VSX than boutique headphones and no Osmose; but priorities


----------



## SvenE

New Update and hands on video from Superbooth21:


----------



## SvenE

Another clip from Superbooth21. Wish I could have been there this year...


----------



## pfylim

Chamberfield said:


> Anyone know if they're accepting pre-orders? I'm still torn about whether to pull the trigger on the first batch.


I'd wait, with ground up designs too many things can go wrong and a few will. The durability of the keys worries me as it looks like material fatigue could set in very quickly.


----------



## Chamberfield

pfylim said:


> I'd wait, with ground up designs too many things can go wrong and a few will. The durability of the keys worries me as it looks like material fatigue could set in very quickly.


Agreed. I thought they had pretty much wrapped the design by now, but looks like they're still tweaking up to the last minute.


----------



## charlieclouser

pfylim said:


> I'd wait, with ground up designs too many things can go wrong and a few will. The durability of the keys worries me as it looks like material fatigue could set in very quickly.


I'm not so worried about the durability since the key mechanism is largely based on their Touche controller which has been on the streets for years. The "squish factor" of the keys is due to how each key rests on a little tube (made from silicone I think) and for the Touche at least, there are different durometers of those tubes available to adjust the feel and squishiness. 









cylinders bundle


the cylinder is the core of our technology. Its extreme reliance allows us to convert the smallest move into exploitable data




www.expressivee.com





Since that basic mechanism has been out for a while I'm sure they've been able to gather some data on reliability and refine the design and material choices if needed. I also seem to remember that the sensing mechanism itself is some sort of proximity sensor (not sure if optical or magnetic or what), with no contact points like you'd have on a knob or fader that has a wiper-type mechanism, so hopefully that will be even more durable than more conventional controls.

Judging by their Touche controller their industrial design and the level of refinement of their manufacturing is absolutely top-tier.


----------



## sostenuto

charlieclouser said:


> I'm not so worried about the durability since the key mechanism is largely based on their Touche controller which has been on the streets for years. The "squish factor" of the keys is due to how each key rests on a little tube (made from silicone I think) and for the Touche at least, there are different durometers of those tubes available to adjust the feel and squishiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cylinders bundle
> 
> 
> the cylinder is the core of our technology. Its extreme reliance allows us to convert the smallest move into exploitable data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expressivee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that basic mechanism has been out for a while I'm sure they've been able to gather some data on reliability and refine the design and material choices if needed. I also seem to remember that the sensing mechanism itself is some sort of proximity sensor (not sure if optical or magnetic or what), with no contact points like you'd have on a knob or fader that has a wiper-type mechanism, so hopefully that will be even more durable than more conventional controls.
> 
> Judging by their Touche controller their industrial design and the level of refinement of their manufacturing is absolutely top-tier.


Good to see trusted, informed info !/ OTH _ @ $1800., needs to be reality going forward !


----------



## charlieclouser

sostenuto said:


> Good to see trusted, informed info !/ OTH _ @ $1800., needs to be reality going forward !


Well, I'm going off of my memory from a half-hour in the room with a prototype two years ago at SynthPlex, so I may be mistaken about exactly how the sensor mechanism works - but the little silicone tubes in the Touche took them a while to get sorted, so I would imagine that a similar mechanism is inside the Osmose. It's a really slick solution, and the fact that they offer different "shore" ratings for the donut-tubes for Touche makes me hope they'll do the same for Osmose. 

The "shore" rating is a numerical expression of the "durometer", or bounciness / squishiness, of a flexible material like silicone or urethane. I only know this from years of being a skateboard fanatic - skate wheels and the bushings in skate trucks are made of urethane and skaters use this rating to choose the appropriate formulation of wheels for different surfaces, and of the bushings in the trucks for the appropriate stiffness of turning feel. Wheels made from urethane with higher shore numbers are harder, less bouncy and faster, but also less grippy. So a skate wheel typically has a shore rating between 70 and 95, where a 70shore wheel will be squishy, have amazing grip, and will roll smoothly over cracks and small pebbles, but will wear more quickly and be slower in general (like a tire with less air in it), and thus are best suited for longboards and downhill rides on less-than-perfect surfaces. Wheels with a 95shore rating will be hard as a rock, durable, and super-fast, but will have much less grip and will jam on even the smallest pebble, so are more suitable for skate ramps and other perfect surfaces.

Weird how skateboard technology has an information crossover with musical instruments, right?


----------



## sostenuto

charlieclouser said:


> Well, I'm going off of my memory from a half-hour in the room with a prototype two years ago at SynthPlex, so I may be mistaken about exactly how the sensor mechanism works - but the little silicone tubes in the Touche took them a while to get sorted, so I would imagine that a similar mechanism is inside the Osmose. It's a really slick solution, and the fact that they offer different "shore" ratings for the donut-tubes for Touche makes me hope they'll do the same for Osmose.
> 
> The "shore" rating is a numerical expression of the "durometer", or bounciness / squishiness, of a flexible material like silicone or urethane. I only know this from years of being a skateboard fanatic - skate wheels and the bushings in skate trucks are made of urethane and skaters use this rating to choose the appropriate formulation of wheels for different surfaces, and of the bushings in the trucks for the appropriate stiffness of turning feel. Wheels made from urethane with higher shore numbers are harder, less bouncy and faster, but also less grippy. So a skate wheel typically has a shore rating between 70 and 95, where a 70shore wheel will be squishy, have amazing grip, and will roll smoothly over cracks and small pebbles, but will wear more quickly and be slower in general (like a tire with less air in it), and thus are best suited for longboards and downhill rides on less-than-perfect surfaces. Wheels with a 95shore rating will be hard as a rock, durable, and super-fast, but will have much less grip and will jam on even the smallest pebble, so are more suitable for skate ramps and other perfect surfaces.
> 
> Weird how skateboard technology has an information crossover with musical instruments, right?


True _ and such cool detail making the case for both functionality and reliability ! 
_Shouldn't date self by mentioning 'predecessor' skateboards _ handmade for hilly sidewalks in San Diego. Lotsa roller rink time too ! _😅 

Thanks much for sharing. 👏🏻


----------



## pfylim

charlieclouser said:


> Well, I'm going off of my memory from a half-hour in the room with a prototype two years ago at SynthPlex, so I may be mistaken about exactly how the sensor mechanism works - but the little silicone tubes in the Touche took them a while to get sorted, so I would imagine that a similar mechanism is inside the Osmose. It's a really slick solution, and the fact that they offer different "shore" ratings for the donut-tubes for Touche makes me hope they'll do the same for Osmose.
> 
> The "shore" rating is a numerical expression of the "durometer", or bounciness / squishiness, of a flexible material like silicone or urethane. I only know this from years of being a skateboard fanatic - skate wheels and the bushings in skate trucks are made of urethane and skaters use this rating to choose the appropriate formulation of wheels for different surfaces, and of the bushings in the trucks for the appropriate stiffness of turning feel. Wheels made from urethane with higher shore numbers are harder, less bouncy and faster, but also less grippy. So a skate wheel typically has a shore rating between 70 and 95, where a 70shore wheel will be squishy, have amazing grip, and will roll smoothly over cracks and small pebbles, but will wear more quickly and be slower in general (like a tire with less air in it), and thus are best suited for longboards and downhill rides on less-than-perfect surfaces. Wheels with a 95shore rating will be hard as a rock, durable, and super-fast, but will have much less grip and will jam on even the smallest pebble, so are more suitable for skate ramps and other perfect surfaces.
> 
> Weird how skateboard technology has an information crossover with musical instruments, right?


It's all good and sure they would have tested this baby to death however this is still all guessing/speculation and I'd wait for some reviews or check it out first at the music store.


----------



## Markrs




----------



## SvenE

This is such a joy to watch. I think I even spotted Hainbach in this video:


----------



## Zanshin

Did the SRP go down? I could have swore it was listed as $1800, now I see $1500?

I have a Touche, so I believe they will pull this off but I can't decide if I want this or the Linnstrument. Surely this would be easier to pick up the ladies carrying around since it's so fucking sexy . But I wonder which would make a bigger impact and improvement on how I make music. I am not a piano player, and have monosynth hands (one on for keys the other on the controls haha). I'm excited to see them get into peoples hands and the initial opinions come out.


----------



## SvenE

Zanshin said:


> Did the SRP go down? I could have swore it was listed as $1800, now I see $1500?
> 
> I have a Touche, so I believe they will pull this off but I can't decide if I want this or the Linnstrument. Surely this would be easier to pick up the ladies carrying around since it's so fucking sexy . But I wonder which would make a bigger impact and improvement on how I make music. I am not a piano player, and have monosynth hands (one on for keys the other on the controls haha). I'm excited to see them get into peoples hands and the initial opinions come out.


As far as I know the actual price did not change. I think they now adjusted the prices according your market/vat. In Europe the price is still the same but it appears that people in a different region now see the prices according to their regions vat rate. If I remember correctly, there was a discussion about this on the Expressive E Osmose Facebook Group.


----------



## blougui

I’m still waiting, nearly 2 years since the 1st 300€. And I still have a smile on my face though I began learning electric guitar.


----------



## Macrawn

pfylim said:


> I'd wait, with ground up designs too many things can go wrong and a few will. The durability of the keys worries me as it looks like material fatigue could set in very quickly.


I was thinking the same thing too. I wonder how well those keys will hold up. I''m interested in this but I'm going to wait the first wave out and see how it goes.


----------



## Mystic

Macrawn said:


> I was thinking the same thing too. I wonder how well those keys will hold up. I''m interested in this but I'm going to wait the first wave out and see how it goes.


I'm really hoping that these are things they are considering and taking care of with all these delays. They can't afford to mess this launch up at this point because it will likely financially ruin them if they do.


----------



## pinki

Latest newsletter. Same thing really. I'm thinking end of 2022 at the earliest.


----------



## Chamberfield

pinki said:


> Latest newsletter. Same thing really. I'm thinking end of 2022 at the earliest.


Flash forward to December 2022:

Latest newsletter. Same thing really. I'm thinking end of 2023 at the earliest.


----------



## pinki

Chamberfield said:


> Flash forward to December 2022:
> 
> Latest newsletter. Same thing really. I'm thinking end of 2023 at the earliest.


Never a truer word spoken in jest😂


----------



## puremusic

What do folks think of the angled faders? I lean against, but no big deal, I wouldn't be using them much in any case.

Otherwise I quite like the design, looks like it'll be a good workflow.


----------



## pinki

Agreed about the faders, they kinda jarred when I first saw them, but like you say, no big deal.


----------



## Mystic

Not quite sure why they made that decision. Do people generally like angled wheels and faders?


----------



## pinki

Hello Osmose waiters.
Anyone have any insights as to whether this phantom instrument might actually exist soon?
I'm loosing hope.


----------



## pinki

Latest newsletter is saying June will be the delivery to first level pre-orders. 
After this amount of time one can only hope this is definite. It's the first time they have given a definite month- "shipping in June" quote/unquote....


----------



## Mystic

My question is: where are they shipping from? It could be another month before we receive them in the US if they are being shipped over from France.


----------



## pinki

Good question...


----------



## psy dive




----------



## pinki

Yeh, just saw. So so disappointing.
Let's be brutally honest here: we are talking 2023. I'm seriously thinking of jumping (container) ship now.

PS and poor Expressive team, they've had such bad luck


----------



## zadillo

It’s going to feel very strange if Roli somehow ends up shipping the Seaboard 2 out first


----------



## pinki

zadillo said:


> It’s going to feel very strange if Roli somehow ends up shipping the Seaboard 2 out first


Indeed...wow such a shame for Expressive.


----------



## bvaughn0402

How do we even know if we have an order in place for this?


----------



## zadillo

bvaughn0402 said:


> How do we even know if we have an order in place for this?


You should have an email from when you preordered with a subject line of “Your Expressive E order confirmation #XXXXXX”

With the body text starting:

“Thank you for ordering from Expressive E!

If you reserved an Osmose, then your spot on the waiting list is hereby secured. We will get back to you with a request to pay the residual amount when shipping starts in Summer 2020.”


----------



## psy dive

Osmose 2077

Feel very sorry for the team but I'm sure it'll be very much worth the wait!


----------



## Mystic

Anyone heard anything lately? Last I saw, they had the test batch but that was a few months ago.


----------



## SvenE

Only the information/development timeline that is available on their website.





Osmose's current state of development - Help Center







expressivee.happyfox.com





I hope for a "Christmas Miracle".


----------



## Mystic

SvenE said:


> Only the information/development timeline that is available on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmose's current state of development - Help Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expressivee.happyfox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for a "Christmas Miracle".


Ahh thanks for that. So nothing really new to speak of. Still waiting on shipments then testing. That's going to be a lot of units to test but I'm glad they are doing it. Too often they get test shipments only to find out that the consumer units got corners cut on by the factory and weren't up to standards.


----------



## SvenE

New newsletter came yesterday. It looks like the first units will ship in December 2022 (if inspections goes well...) Here is a short video of the current sound design work for the Osmose. The "Lost Ensemble" patch sounds incredible. I wish I would have it in my hands already.


----------



## Mystic

SvenE said:


> New newsletter came yesterday. It looks like the first units will ship in December 2022 (if inspections goes well...) Here is a short video of the current sound design work for the Osmose. The "Lost Ensemble" patch sounds incredible. I wish I would have it in my hands already.



I'm assuming at this point we won't start seeing it until maybe Q1 2023 depending on how distribution is handled worldwide. Hopefully the testing goes well and the manufacturer doesn't try to cut corners at all.

That first patch in the video is very Game of Thrones. I love it.


----------



## lychee

SvenE said:


> New newsletter came yesterday. It looks like the first units will ship in December 2022 (if inspections goes well...) Here is a short video of the current sound design work for the Osmose. The "Lost Ensemble" patch sounds incredible. I wish I would have it in my hands already.



With the Seaboard and the Equator from Roli, we already had two quality tools.
But this Osmose with the Haken Audio engine, we're in goldsmithing, it's a much higher level.

Me looking for super expressive acoustic sounds, I'm served, I take full ears.
I don't know if it's physical modeling or sample processing (or both), but the result literally slaps me.
All in a magnificent instrument of ingenuity, I think I'm going to crack, even if I don't know how to play piano.

Small technical question, are the sounds of the Osmose integrated into the machine?
If so, do you have any idea how many tracks the machine is capable of playing?
Because with such sounds, I want to do all my compositions entirely with this instrument.


----------



## doctoremmet

@lychee Here’s the creator of the EaganMatrix explaining it


----------



## doctoremmet

lychee said:


> are the sounds of the Osmose integrated into the machine?








osmose-details







www.expressivee.com










Sound examples:


----------



## MisteR

So the email arrived that this was shipping soon, which is great. Apparently if you are in North America you need to let them know. But the email claims there’s a clickable region selector on the website and when you get there it just says contact us.

Edit: No region selector. Just email them if the red banner says to.


----------



## zadillo

Yeah


MisteR said:


> So the email arrived that this was shipping soon, which is great. Apparently if you are in North America you need to let them know. But the email claims there’s a clickable region selector on the website and when you get there it just says contact us.


Yeah, what I see in the red banner when I login to my account is:

“Your Osmose reservation at $1079 / 1079€ is valid.

We will be in touch via mail once your unit is ready to be shipped in order to double-check billing and shipping details and collect the remaining balance.

Your Osmose preorder code: OS1-XXXXXXX

Your order will be shipped from our US warehouse. Please get in touch should you not live within the US, Canada, or Mexico.”

I’m not sure what they mean in the email about clicking on the red banner, but even the email just says “If the displayed region does not match your final delivery address, please contact us quickly to make the necessary changes and ensure a smooth delivery to your doorstep.”

I don’t see anything in the email about a clickable region selector. Are you not seeing the red banner at all when you login?


----------



## MisteR

zadillo said:


> Yeah
> 
> Yeah, what I see in the red banner when I login to my account is:
> 
> “Your Osmose reservation at $1079 / 1079€ is valid.
> 
> We will be in touch via mail once your unit is ready to be shipped in order to double-check billing and shipping details and collect the remaining balance.
> 
> Your Osmose preorder code: OS1-XXXXXXX
> 
> Your order will be shipped from our US warehouse. Please get in touch should you not live within the US, Canada, or Mexico.”
> 
> I’m not sure what they mean in the email about clicking on the red banner, but even the email just says “If the displayed region does not match your final delivery address, please contact us quickly to make the necessary changes and ensure a smooth delivery to your doorstep.”
> 
> I don’t see anything in the email about a clickable region selector. Are you not seeing the red banner at all when you login?


I think the wording just threw me. “Please log into your customer account and click on the red banner indicating the geographical region in which the reservation was initially placed.”

The clicking isn’t indicating, the banner is.

All you are doing is reading the red banner and emailing if need be. 

Anyway I emailed them and I did have to correct mine.

So main idea is if you have one on order be sure to check so they ship yours to the right warehouse on the right continent before sending it to you.


----------



## Markrs

Just been watching a live performance (was exploring some live music on youtube) and as I was watching Canblaster (never listened to his stuff before but it sounds okay) play the keyboard and was surprised to see it is a Osmose. I haven‘t kept up to date with this thread so hadn’t realised that it has finally been release.


----------



## SvenE

Markrs said:


> Just been watching a live performance (was exploring some live music on youtube) and as I was watching Canblaster (never listened to his stuff before but it sounds okay) play the keyboard and was surprised to see it is a Osmose. I haven‘t kept up to date with this thread so hadn’t realised that it has finally been release.



I think only a selected few artist have received their Osmose (good Marketing for Expressive E) and the early orders will ship soon. Here is another snippet from a live performance with the Osmose. 


Markrs said:


> Just been watching a live performance (was exploring some live music on youtube) and as I was watching Canblaster (never listened to his stuff before but it sounds okay) play the keyboard and was surprised to see it is a Osmose. I haven‘t kept up to date with this thread so hadn’t realised that it has finally been release.


----------



## Klimpt

It seems Osmose is going to ship in the next few days - I pre-ordered within a couple of hours on the first day and got an email yesterday requesting full payment. Looks like it will arrive sometime next week, which personally I find very exciting...


----------



## puremusic

Good to hear! I haven't heard anything yet, but then my two order #s are in the 4-5 thousand range, so I expect a couple thousand people are ahead of me.


----------



## Mystic

Hopefully we hear something soon. Wonder how many were shipped in the first batch?


----------



## Klimpt

Mystic said:


> Hopefully we hear something soon. Wonder how many were shipped in the first batch?


From what I've read on other forums, around 500 in the container that's due shortly in France. These will be distributed exclusively to European customers, with North American customers still waiting to hear when their shipment will arrive at Expressive E's warehouse on the US East Coast. 

FWIW I'm in the UK and my order number is in the 1thousand range.


----------



## SvenE

Klimpt said:


> It seems Osmose is going to ship in the next few days - I pre-ordered within a couple of hours on the first day and got an email yesterday requesting full payment. Looks like it will arrive sometime next week, which personally I find very exciting...


Thank you for the info. My order is in the 700 range and no news for me yet (currently living in Thailand).


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Thought it was going to be a race between Expressive E and Roli to see who would actually start shipping first, but it looks like Roli has won:



I was afraid I'd have to wait as long for the Rise 2 as you all have for the Osmose....


----------



## Mystic

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Thought it was going to be a race between Expressive E and Roli to see who would actually start shipping first, but it looks like Roli has won:
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid I'd have to wait as long for the Rise 2 as you all have for the Osmose....



Would you be willing to take some more photos of the case when you get some time? I'm considering getting that as well but always unsure of how quality of those end up being.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Mystic said:


> Would you be willing to take some more photos of the case when you get some time? I'm considering getting that as well but always unsure of how quality of those end up being.


I didn't take that photo---mine is set to arrive tomorrow. (I ordered the day before Black Friday; I've been checking the tracking information a bit obsessively.) But sure... probably better to post it over in:






Roli Seaboard V2 coming...


Just saw Sanjay C's latest video and we may expect a new Roli Seaboard version in March. See the teaser picture in his YT vlog. You can also subscribe on the Roli website to get all the latest news about the next evolution of their Seaboard.




vi-control.net


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

Mystic said:


> Would you be willing to take some more photos of the case when you get some time? I'm considering getting that as well but always unsure of how quality of those end up being.



What it comes with is more of a box (I think it's laminated paperboard, might technically be cardboard IDK) with a handle, with some foam on the inside of the top and a plastic bed on the bottom. It's a relatively nice box though. They sell a soft case for the Rise 2 (same as the soft case for the Rise) that can be purchased separately.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma




----------



## Mystic

Has anyone in the US gotten a notice to pay the balance yet?


----------



## cedricm

Sounds amazing:


----------



## cedricm




----------



## SvenE

FYI...you can now see the ETA of your order when you log into your Expressive E Web account. My ETA is only in April.


----------



## Pier

Expressive E's Osmose gestural keyboard instrument arrives, with artist backing - CDM Create Digital Music


It's a keyboard, with elements of a hammer-style action. But it's also gestural, with per-note articulations. And now, it's more than just a preorder concept. Expressive E's Osmose is here, complete with artist backing from Paris to LA to Chennai India, Jean-Michel Jarre to Flying Lotus to AR...




cdm.link


----------



## Pier

zadillo said:


> Your order will be shipped from our US warehouse. Please get in touch should you not live within the US, Canada, or Mexico.


I wonder if they know about the import taxes from the US to Mexico?


----------



## psy dive

A. R. Rahman approves!


----------



## DJiLAND

I would like more keys.
I am also looking forward to the release of the more affordable Osmose SE. However, I am currently waiting for the release of the Osmose.


----------



## motomotomoto

Just pre-ordered with a ship date in 2023. Very curious about a few things, hoping some members here can shed some light.

1. Own all the Slate and Ash products which are MPE compatible. Will they work out of the box, or require mapping?

2. The Haken synth engine is a hardware engine inside the device correct? There is an app, but can it function as a virtual instrument? Can it be inserted on a channel in your DAW and played with the controller? 

3. There are a handful of MPE synth libraries for sale on the expressive e website right now (50% off till Jan 15th). Are those going to be compatible with Osmosis? If so what engine do they run in, is it a proprietary virtual instrument?

4. Will this be able to control equator 2 by Roli? The seaboard has a different ability to slide your fingers up the keys. Does this have another way to capture that gesture?

In any case super excited about this! Had a Roli block for a long time which I love for ambient pads but found it was too hard to play anything technical with it, so hoping this device bridges the gap.


----------



## doctoremmet

motomotomoto said:


> If so what engine do they run in, is it a proprietary virtual instrument?


Either for their own software synthesizers Imagine and Noisy (plugins that need a DAW to run in) or soundbanks for other vendors’ synthesizers that they have created patches for, if I recall correctly mostly for UVI Falcon.

So these will be MPE soundsets for other synths than the Osmose engine - that can be played with the Osmose as a controller but do require other software to run and won’t run natively ON the Osmose.

The Expressive E synths are great by the way. I highly recommend them both.


----------



## Cepheus

The Big Osmose Video - Sonic LAB​


----------



## motomotomoto

doctoremmet said:


> Either for their own software synthesizers Imagine and Noisy (plugins that need a DAW to run in) or soundbanks for other vendors’ synthesizers that they have created patches for, if I recall correctly mostly for UVI Falcon.
> 
> So these will be MPE soundsets for other synths than the Osmose engine - that can be played with the Osmose as a controller but do require other software to run and won’t run natively ON the Osmose.
> 
> The Expressive E synths are great by the way. I highly recommend them both.


Are you sure Imagine and Noisy will be compatible? Was reading a comment from another user who got their Osmose and it wasn't compatible with the string libraries that were released by Expressive E.


----------



## doctoremmet

motomotomoto said:


> Are you sure Imagine and Noisy will be compatible? Was reading a comment from another user who got their Osmose and it wasn't compatible with the string libraries that were released by Expressive E.


Oh MPE compatible? No they will not. Weirdly, they are not MPE at all. Of course you can still PLAY the instruments on the Osmose, but not like with the Touché controller. The same is likely true of the Arché collection.

Sorry if I worded that vaguely earlier.

TL;DR

As far as I can tell Expressive E sell soundsets for their own synths that are NOT MPE compatible; these need Imagine and Noisy to run.

Arché: same deal, not MPE compatible. Runs in a DAW.

The MPE soundsets I was talking about are Mercury and Helium for Falcon. 

All of these soundsets require a separate synth to play in, and can’t be imported in the Osmose. I figured that was basically what you wanted to find out.


----------



## motomotomoto

doctoremmet said:


> Oh MPE compatible? No they will not. Weirdly, they are not MPE at all. Of course you can still PLAY the instruments on the Osmose, but not like with the Touché controller. The same is likely true of the Arché collection.
> 
> Sorry if I worded that vaguely earlier.
> 
> The MPE soundsets I was talking about are for Falcon I guess, but maybe they’re merely “Touché” optimized. I would have to check. All of these soundsets require a separate synth to play in, and can’t be imported in the Osmose. I figured that was basically what you wanted to find out.


Yes, that's what I was curious about. On the Expressive E website they have a number of sound banks for sale along with the Osmose, I think one is called "helium" for example, but it's not clear to me what platform they run in and if it's MPE compatible with the Osmose. I'll have to email their support and ask.


----------



## doctoremmet

motomotomoto said:


> Yes, that's what I was curious about. On the Expressive E website they have a number of sound banks for sale along with the Osmose, I think one is called "helium" for example, but it's not clear to me what platform they run in and if it's MPE compatible with the Osmose. I'll have to email their support and ask.


They are for Falcon and are MPE compatible.


----------



## doctoremmet

Link: https://www.expressivee.com/19-mercury


----------



## woodslanding

Well, I preordered. They are saying summer now. If it comes by late fall, I'll be happy.... Should have done it sooner, but I'll enjoy it when it comes.


----------



## Rudianos

This looks very cool. About the only thing I want now.


----------



## Anthony

Is anyone using the Touché or Touché SE? If so, would you recommend it to others?


----------



## doctoremmet

I have the SE and it is a great controller to have that I wholeheartedly recommend to others. I have mainly used it with Noisy and Imagine - two fantastic synths and Arché. And I am in the process of working out the best way to use them with a couple of other string libraries, such as Chris Hein and Samplemodeling. 

The build quality is good. The concept works. And support from Expressive E has been fine and fast too. Overall my experience could not have been more positive, so far [bought mine in 2021].


----------



## cedricm

This keyboard looks incredible.
If successful they may develop an 88 keys model.


----------



## Rudianos

Anthony said:


> Is anyone using the Touché or Touché SE? If so, would you recommend it to others?


I have the SE as well. It was my first controller. And I'm glad I have it. You could build a really nice connection with your instrument and the whole subtle movement of your hand wrist forearm.


----------



## Anthony

doctoremmet said:


> I have the SE and it is a great controller to have that I wholeheartedly recommend to others. I have mainly used it with Noisy and Imagine - two fantastic synths and Arché. And I am in the process of working out the best way to use them with a couple of other string libraries, such as Chris Hein and Samplemodeling.
> 
> The build quality is good. The concept works. And support from Expressive E has been fine and fast too. Overall my experience could not have been more positive, so far [bought mine in 2021].





Rudianos said:


> I have the SE as well. It was my first controller. And I'm glad I have it. You could build a really nice connection with your instrument and the whole subtle movement of your hand wrist forearm.


Thank you both for responding!

Just a few follow-up questions that I haven't been able to find answers for online.

1. What do the two buttons at the bottom of the unit do on the SE?

2. Can you map the four SE 'axes' to *any* arbitary VI that you have, or only to those setup by Expressive E in lié?

3. Someone mentioned that lié takes a very long time to load. Is that still true, or was that only the case for older versions of the software?


----------



## doctoremmet

Anthony said:


> 1. What do the two buttons at the bottom of the unit do on the SE?
> 
> 2. Can you map the four SE 'axes' to *any* arbitary VI that you have, or only to those setup by Expressive E in lié?
> 
> 3. Someone mentioned that lié takes a very long time to load. Is that still true, or was that only the case for older versions of the software?








Button function ^









In standalone mode you don’t load Lié onto a track but use the SE as a midi controller, the behaviour of which can be programmed into the SE via Lié:


----------



## Rudianos

Anthony said:


> Thank you both for responding!
> 
> Just a few follow-up questions that I haven't been able to find answers for online.
> 
> 1. What do the two buttons at the bottom of the unit do on the SE?
> 
> 2. Can you map the four SE 'axes' to *any* arbitary VI that you have, or only to those setup by Expressive E in lié?
> 
> 3. Someone mentioned that lié takes a very long time to load. Is that still true, or was that only the case for older versions of the software?


I don't even have Lie right now installed on my computer it's been 6 months. But yes if I did install that I could go ahead and map whatever MIDI CC to the different directions that I want... And Or activate pitch bend. Save it in the controller and then forget about Lie. But you have to do it in that program. And then hopefully your VI can adjust. It does come with some nice sounds though. And I'm embarrassed to say I don't really know what the two buttons do I think they have something to do with the reset.


----------



## gamma-ut

Anthony said:


> Thank you both for responding!
> 
> Just a few follow-up questions that I haven't been able to find answers for online.
> 
> 1. What do the two buttons at the bottom of the unit do on the SE?
> 
> 2. Can you map the four SE 'axes' to *any* arbitary VI that you have, or only to those setup by Expressive E in lié?
> 
> 3. Someone mentioned that lié takes a very long time to load. Is that still true, or was that only the case for older versions of the software?


1) They are patch selectors in Lié but send MIDI CC80 and CC81 messages in standalone mode (ie when Lié isn't running). You might need to use a MIDI FX processor or filter to manage the messages because they don't latch. Down sends a value of 127, release sends 0 (actually it might be the other way round).

2) By default, the SE sends MIDI CC16-19. These can be changed in the editor for standalone mode but it's a bit of a faff to use that (at least for me) so I stick with the defaults and work around it. Typically, you're going to use MIDI Learn or the Kontakt Automation config panel to select the CC lanes anyway. Lié offers the ability to tie the CCs to automation lanes in the hosted instrument plugin *and* select response curves, which is an incentive to use Lié though it may turn out to be better to use MIDI FX plugins to make the adjustments when you're using a Touché together with, say, a breath controller or MPE-type surface ("Look ma! It's like I've got eight arms!").

3) I haven't noticed it being that sluggish though it's nothing like Unify in terms of plugin-loading speed.


----------



## Anthony

doctoremmet said:


> ...





Rudianos said:


> ...





gamma-ut said:


> ...


Thank you all for the very comprehensive info! Together it has assuaged all my pre-purchase jitters.

Cheers...


----------



## doctoremmet

gamma-ut said:


> 3) I haven't noticed it being that sluggish though it's nothing like Unify in terms of plugin-loading speed.


No speed issues here either


----------



## Technostica

After watching True Cuckoo’s video, I wish I had taken the opportunity that I had to buy at the early bird price of about 1,100.
That was such a long time ago….


----------



## uhoh7

Here is a pretty good series for Eagan Matrix noobs, like me 


I signed up in 2019, TYG and my eta is Feb. 

As I watch more videos, I'm increasingly inclined to put personal sound design on the back burner and really learn the presets and their macros first. The options are quite varied. 

But I'm excited to try the Osmose as controller, both MPE and MIDI. Swam instruments look fun, and supposedly the micromonsta2 is MPE beast. But DIN Midi should let this board loose on a lot of hardware, like nothing before. 



I'll be trying the DM12 and VirusTI for sure. Not to mention Harpsichords, Organs, and Pianos, because those keys have a very long lever and should play everything well.


----------



## cedricm

So I was investigating MPE support in UVI Falcon and guess what, just above the list of MPE optimized patches, there's a list of patches for Expressive E! (or so I assume, not having an Expressive E)


----------



## doctoremmet

cedricm said:


> an Expressive E


Define what you think “an” Expressive E is?

My guess is these are MPE patches optimized for the Touché. Expressive E, the vendor, sell these soundsets for UVI Falcon (called Mercury and Helium). And the Liė presets all work with UVI Workstation. Maybe that’s what you mean? 

Or are you talking / thinking about the Osmose? Because these paches have not been made specifically with that instrument in mind. Although they may work.


----------

